# Anyone else REALLY like you Specialized?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I used to hate the color red but when the LBS rolled out my Allez Comp and asked me what I thought I was just like SOLD! Then they told me the price and I about fell out of my seat. The longer I have this bike the more I really really like it. It's nice and stiff and just plain looks good. I see alot of other bikes and keep coming back to my bike and seeing a quality piece of machinery. All my decals are perfect, paint is super smooth, and she just rides like a dream. I just feel cooler on my Specialized than if I was on another machine, anyone else have this disease?

Kyle


----------



## ~InTheSaddle~ (Jul 22, 2004)

*Dolce Elite*

had her about 5 weeks now and she grows on ya. A womens design version of the Allez one step down from the comp.
I'll know for sure if she's my soul mate after Saturday and my 1st century with 4 mountain climbs....


----------



## Hawkmoon (Aug 10, 2004)

**drooling**

I've had my Allez Comp for about three weeks now and I still giggle when I think about it. I kid you not, my girlfriend has caught me checking it out while we're sitting on the couch. She just  and shakes her head. I told her I have two beauties in my life now.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Post a pic! Here is a not so good pic of my Allez
Day I got her








Now









I love my bike! Now all I need are some even cooler wheels 

Kyle


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

*Allez*

I have the Allez elite
Ive loaded it with areo bars areo pedals areo everything. Its still only 16.8 lbs w/everything on it


----------



## 1by1 (Jul 29, 2004)

*I have an Allez Comp..*

I am running it as a single speed, Via-Eno hub. Still very happy with it, light, responsive.
allez.jpeg


----------



## scico (Sep 7, 2004)

This is mine!
Specialized Allez Comp - Selle Italia SLR XP


----------

